# How do I change the Default FTP Program



## Icedtrip (Jul 28, 2001)

I am wanting to change the default FTP program to Interarchy.  IE does it, but through its own preferences.  However, I use Omniweb the most and it insists on downloading from FTP servers itself.  Could someone please tell me how to change this.

Also, as a side note, BBEdit 6.1.2 shows Omniweb as the Default FTP Program under one of its menus.

Thanks!!


----------



## GrandHighOne (Aug 6, 2001)

I don't think this is currently possible. I'll ask your question to an OmniWeb employee, and post their answer here.


----------



## GrandHighOne (Aug 6, 2001)

Their answer was:
"That's something we might look into."


----------



## Icedtrip (Aug 7, 2001)

Thanks!!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 14, 2001)

I have just rebuilt my PowerBook with OS X and when I ran Interarchy 4.1 (a  _licensed copy_  I might add) for the first time, it asked me if I wanted to make it the default FTP client. I said yes, but I do not know if there was an OS X FTP client on there already...


----------



## strobe (Aug 16, 2001)

You can change the protocol binding in Explorer preferences which in turn edits the global Internet Config settings


----------

